# anyone taken pup out before 2nd jab?



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

and if so where? just asking. i carried bailey to playshoop yday but shes sooo heavy! shes due her next jab on tues x


----------



## Indiebar (Feb 15, 2012)

We carried Betsy, our Leonberger pup, everywhere to get her socialised and used to people before she was fully vaccinated. But she was getting so heavy (14kg at 10 weeks for second jab) that we then waited 4 days after her second jab, as opposed to the usual week, to let her explore the world on her own paws. 

The vet said that her own dogs were let out before they were vaccinated and that the benefit of getting them out and socialised early was greater than the slight risk of them contracting anything. Also, there are no known parvovirus cases where we live for at least 10 years so that helped relax my concerns a bit although there's always the other diseases.

Betsy was incredibly heavy to carry any distance though, park benches became very usefu. We took her to some places and then just sat in the boot of the car with her whilst she watched and sniffed the air, people came up to stroke her, supermarkets are great for that if you can park near the entrance! She's only 12 weeks now so we're still out socialising her every day, but much easier when she carries her own weight!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I took Kite out before her first jab, but kept her off the ground - apart from a quick pee stop on the long journey home with her and a few other times when I put her down to pee and picked her up again straight after. Carrying her was getting very tricky towards the end but I kept on with it to reduce risk until a week after her second jab.

I work as a gardener and let her run about in some of the gardens where they were secure, had no resident dogs and the owners were OK about it.


----------



## xbaileyboox (Apr 26, 2012)

the vet saod theres been no known of the virus round.here for a very long time. 

i can not wait to take her out properly! i just want to even.take her round the block lol


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

I walked Blue after her 1st jab (She was too big to carry for long distances!!) i only walked her where i considered safe, and carried her in the dirty, manky areas. She never had any problems. although i wouldnt recommend doing it, i just couldnt carry her everywhere and she wiggled the whole time in my arms


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Carried mine about so that they could socialise or invited friends' dogs over to my house for them to play in the garden. I would never put an unvaccinated pup on the ground, no matter how safe you think it might be. Just because Parvo hasn't been seen in an area for a few years doesn't mean it may not be a risk - you don't want your puppy to be the first one contracting it.

It really winds me up when I see people advising new owners to let their puppy off on "safe" ground. What's in a week if you can still carry the dog about? I've seen the result of puppies with parvo, and trust me it's not something anyone would want to go through.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> It really winds me up when I see people advising new owners to let their puppy off on "safe" ground. What's in a week if you can still carry the dog about? I've seen the result of puppies with parvo, and trust me it's not something anyone would want to go through.


I suppose the point is that some pups really are too heavy to carry around enough to get the full benefit of socialisation. More dogs die as a result of behavioural problems that lead to the dog needing to be pts than they do of parvo. It's a balancing act between socialisation and the risk of disease.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Enrol them in a puppy party, then. Simples.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont take the puppy out on the ground, its not worth the risk. You could take him to a puppy party ([email protected] run them, so do vets) or if you must, let her out in the garden and let a friend's dogs who are fully vaccinated come over? 

I managed to carry my 12 week old Dobe puppy about with me  It gets easier as your muscles grow!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Enrol them in a puppy party, then. Simples.


In my area there is one half an hour puppy party a week... That's not very much socialisation. Also, even if it were every day, that doesn't socialise a pup to all the different things in life that they need to get use to.

EDITED TO ADD: I'm not recommending universally putting a pup on the ground before it's been vaccinated, it's just in certain circumstances I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My 2 are very small so it was easy to carry them everywhere. 
My friends dog is a lot larger and she borrowed an old babies buggy and took her collie out


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Parvo cases are on the rise in the country as a whole. Given how mobile people are I just wouldn't risk it no matter how difficult it got to carry them. Why not get a cheep pram off ebay or a free one of freecycle? The boot of the car idea is very good as well. Socialisation is vital but with a bit of effort can be done without undue risk of contracting disease.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dober said:


> Dont take the puppy out on the ground, its not worth the risk. You could take him to a puppy party ([email protected] run them, so do vets) or if you must, let her out in the garden and let a friend's dogs who are fully vaccinated come over?
> 
> I managed to carry my 12 week old Dobe puppy about with me  It gets easier as your muscles grow!


I completely agree with this. It's just not worth the risk in my opinion, not for the sake of a few days.

Alfie too was a bit of a lump as a puppy but you manage!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

As already said only carried them out in public, to the local shops, just generally round and about, don't under estimate the importance of habituation as well as socialising.
As I always have herding dogs I go and sit on a bench near traffic with them on my knee early on. I also like to sit there and let them watch the world go by, saves on the arm ache too.
Take them in pets at home, Jollyes and any other shop that will allow it, obviously carried.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep we did 

we dont have a garden so to helpwith toilet training we took him out, We took the risk it was fine for us. I do it again aslong as there was no parvo cases around (there has been for the past year or so)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shamykebab said:


> Enrol them in a puppy party, then. Simples.


They had to be fully vacinated to attend any here so not so simple


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

The critical socialisation period isn't set in stone - the optimum time can be up to 12-14 weeks, so there's still plenty of time to socialise the puppy daily after vaccination.

Remember, it's not only dogs your puppy has to meet, but also different people, children, men in uniform, people in hats etc. Also things like travelling in the car. For example, how about popping him in the car for a short journey to a local school at hometime - let him sit on your lap and ask a few kids if they want to pet him (er, ask parents' permission first - you don't want to get arrested!). Socialisation and car-experience in one go.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I carried mine when i was out where other dogs could have been but i did walk them in the next door field which is like an extention of my garden i just dont own it.Its not worth the risk of losing your pup to anything that can be jabbed against. I lost a young dog to Parvo because i let his jabs run out and i will never stop feeling guilty. You will have many years with your pup so try and be patient it would be terrible to lose her just because you couldnt wait a week you would feel terrible


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I carried my two Rottie puppies around (not together, obviously ) but then as they got older and heavier, I invested in a sling. It was brilliant. I could even get them in to some shops as they were carried, like WH Smiths, they were brilliant :thumbsup: but obviously no food shops.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

LostGirl said:


> They had to be fully vacinated to attend any here so not so simple


That's a shame. Many vet surgeries offer a seperate pre-vacc party so that younger pups can play together.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Before Dex's 2nd lot, I had him in my arms every time I left the house hoping to meet some lovely dogs. I let him on the ground in my mums garden and that's it. He went on his first walk quite a while after his 2nd injections as he had an ear infection. I wouldn't risk it personally, there are rules for a reason and I'm a "safe than sorry" kinda girl.


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

TBH Im shocked ANYONE would even risk this, god a week is a week not a year and these conditions apply to the vaccines for a reason!

If vaccinated on time your puppy will be out and about at 11 weeks old, now you cant tell me you have lost all hope of socialization at this age.

You could and some will ignore all guidelines but its pretty irresponsible to do so!


----------

